# Biiru-waza



## charyuop (May 27, 2009)

I think this will be soon introdiced in next dan tests


----------



## Carol (May 27, 2009)

charyuop said:


> I think this will be soon introdiced in next dan tests



Brilliant!


----------



## Jenna (May 27, 2009)

charyuop said:


> I think this will be soon introdiced in next dan tests


Oh man I always had faith that Aikido was good for something _on the street_ 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Chris Parker (May 28, 2009)

Hey, I don't drink... how could I make it work for me?


----------



## Kajowaraku (May 28, 2009)

Here in Belgium we learn Biiru waza from early age on, so that by the time we are of a socially accepted age for drinking, we can at least make a well argued decision as to which beer we'll use to fight over. Besides, a fair share of our bottled beers is also available in champainbottles. "Dai-Biiru waza"? And beer is often also sold per meter, would that be "Sanshaku-biiru waza"? 

Too many questions...

erg!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 28, 2009)

Alcohol abuse!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2009)

Hilarious!


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------

